# Day 4 of my extended archery hunt...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

for whoever is interested...I didn't get a whole ton of great footage but I put something together with what I got.

It wont play on mobile devices though cause of the music i used has copyrights on it and they don't allow it... 

Correction maybe it does play on mobile devices :/ copyright thing said it wouldn't...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool video thanks. Perhaps the copyright boys are sleeping cuz the video played just fine on my mobile device.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Cool series of videos. Looks like we are cutting some of the same tracks. Good luck!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

KRH said:


> Cool series of videos. Looks like we are cutting some of the same tracks. Good luck!


ya, I hope to get one(deer/elk) down for the series 

Its some really amazing backcountry up there.

Good luck!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you are hunting the same country as this guy. He has a good clip on calling elk near the end.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> I think you are hunting the same country as this guy. He has a good clip on calling elk near the end.


lol, funny video!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If your looking for a good backpack. Here's a good one.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> If your looking for a good backpack. Here's a good one.


rofl!!
that video made me cry i laughed so hard. good stuff!


----------

